# Pro-Q 3



## D Halgren (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## catsass (Nov 27, 2018)

Nice! Pro-Q 2 is my go-to. I feel confident that Pro-Q 3 will unseat the reigning champion. I look forward to learning more about it.

From FabFilter:
_FabFilter is proud to announce FabFilter Pro-Q 3, a major update to the acclaimed Pro-Q equalizer plugin. Pro-Q 3 improves on its predecessor in every area, introducing Dynamic EQ, surround support, per-band mid/side processing and much more, while maintaining the pristine sound quality and exceptional ease of use for which Pro-Q has always been known.

FabFilter Pro-Q 3 will be available for *EUR 149, USD 179 or GBP 134*, supporting both Windows and macOS in VST and VST 3, Audio Units, AAX and AudioSuite plug-in formats.

Existing FabFilter customers will be able to purchase or upgrade to FabFilter Pro-Q 3 with very attractive discounts by logging into their online user account.
_
edit: added additional info


----------



## Wibben (Nov 27, 2018)

OooOOO yeah! Finally :D


----------



## D Halgren (Nov 27, 2018)

catsass said:


> Nice! Pro-Q 2 is my go-to. I feel confident that Pro-Q 3 will unseat the reigning champion. I look forward to learning more about it.


2 days!


----------



## Wassim Samad (Nov 27, 2018)

Dynamic EQ, great! Hope there will be an offer for owners of Pro-Q2


----------



## catsass (Nov 27, 2018)

Wassim Samad said:


> Dynamic EQ, great! Hope there will be an offer for owners of Pro-Q2


_Existing FabFilter customers will be able to purchase or upgrade to FabFilter Pro-Q 3 with very attractive discounts by logging into their online user account._


----------



## R. Soul (Nov 27, 2018)

catsass said:


> _Existing FabFilter customers will be able to purchase or upgrade to FabFilter Pro-Q 3 with very attractive discounts by logging into their online user account._


I never found their upgrade pricing attractive I must admit.

I can currently get Pro-MB for £89, but upgrading Pro-L to Pro-L2 will cost me £52.
Great discount for new plugins - if you own a few already, but upgrades are still pricey IMO.

Anyway, looking forward to Pro-Q3 nevertheless.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 27, 2018)

catsass said:


> _Existing FabFilter customers will be able to purchase or upgrade to FabFilter Pro-Q 3 with very attractive discounts by logging into their online user account._


I bought Pro-Q2 only about 12 hours ago. Hope that wasn't a dumb move. I don't see the upgrade offer to 3 in my account.


----------



## catsass (Nov 27, 2018)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I bought Pro-Q2 only about 12 hours ago. Hope that wasn't a dumb move. I don't see the upgrade offer to 3 in my account.









Release date is November 29th


----------



## tokatila (Nov 27, 2018)

Desert Island plugin just got more des(s)erted.


----------



## chrisphan (Nov 27, 2018)

Wouldn't the Dynamic EQ kinda step on Pro MB's toes?


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 27, 2018)

Very excited about this!


----------



## Wibben (Nov 27, 2018)

I really hope that the cross-talk between each instance is quick and smooth. I found Neutron to be kind of sluggish.


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 27, 2018)

Bring it , now!!


----------



## ironbut (Nov 27, 2018)

Very cool!
Great to see the dynamic eq added. 
I find those super useful.
Looking forward to upgrading to 3!


----------



## Rapollo (Nov 27, 2018)

chrisphan said:


> Wouldn't the Dynamic EQ kinda step on Pro MB's toes?



Marginally. Pro-MB can’t do notches or narrow cuts - multiband compression is more an area of the spectrum whereas a dynamic eq is more surgical. As far as I thought anyway, will have to see when we get it.


----------



## tmhuud (Nov 27, 2018)

Oh. Must. Have. God, I love Fabfilter.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 27, 2018)

It looks like with the added dynamic EQ and (what appears to be) masking function added in Pro-Q3, there's a good chance I can knock Izotope Neutron and Wavesfactory Trackspacer off my wish list.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Nov 27, 2018)

Rapollo said:


> Marginally. Pro-MB can’t do notches or narrow cuts - multiband compression is more an area of the spectrum whereas a dynamic eq is more surgical. As far as I thought anyway, will have to see when we get it.



Meaning it will step on its toes as q3 will be able to do broad spectrum and narrow cuts/notches.

In the future who’s going to reach to mb if they have q3?


----------



## Sekkle (Nov 27, 2018)

This is such great news! Finally a dynamic eq that does surround with an awesome GUI. I can finally put to rest the hopes I had for Izotope to fix Nuetron 2 Advanced so it would work in surround in Reaper. Fabfilter rule!


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 28, 2018)

WOOP WOOP


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 28, 2018)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> It looks like with the added dynamic EQ and (what appears to be) masking function added in Pro-Q3, there's a good chance I can knock Izotope Neutron and Wavesfactory Trackspacer off my wish list.


I have Neutron and yet I never use it either.
I watched a number of videos about how it is so convoluted and over-complicated to work with, which I have to admit does not seem to be something that Fabfilter aim for


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 28, 2018)

What! I *just* got 2, how long does that grace period last?



R. Soul said:


> I never found their upgrade pricing attractive I must admit.



I have to agree. Upgrades are too expensive which is why I waited so long to get 2 in the first place. I'd jump on it much faster if the upgrade was anything I'd call "attractive"


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Nov 28, 2018)

I guess it’s all subjective.

I’ve found FF’s upgrade prices very attractive.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 28, 2018)

Looks good. Seems like they had an instance Neutron 2 in front of them as they worked on version 3.  Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery. 

One thing I love in the 'heat of the moment' is Nuetron 2's *track assistant* (analyzing material to make suggestions). I often use that to give a fresh perspective on something I have heard 400 times and STILL not happy. I wonder if this functionality is in PROQ3?


----------



## Jack Weaver (Nov 28, 2018)

According to the video blurb:

'It monitors the spectrum of any other ProQ3 plugin in your session'

.


----------



## KMA (Nov 28, 2018)

ProQ3 looks just incredible, although I'm curious to see if it retains the low CPU impact of ProQ2.

Even in the short time that I've been using ProQ2, I'm astounded by the quality and functionality. It has rendered almost all of my other EQs obsolete.

I'm happy to see that there is a grace period for those of us who have just purchased ProQ2, like I did last week.


----------



## X-Bassist (Nov 28, 2018)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Meaning it will step on its toes as q3 will be able to do broad spectrum and narrow cuts/notches.
> 
> In the future who’s going to reach to mb if they have q3?



Multiband compressors are more of a mastering tool, or compressor for “mixed” material (like a live recording) since it’s cutting the signal into bands and no part in the band is unaffected. Dynamic EQ is for reducing that one frequency (with a bell shape around it) when it goes beyond a certain level.

Two different beasts. Dynamic EQ cannot smoothly get a band of frequencies. Also there are special tools and presets in MB that are customized for multiband work (live music recordings, album mastering, sound effects with mixed material). Both have their uses and FF does both well.

Looking forward to FF version of dynamic eq. Great for surgury and to pull back frequency peaks. Considering I’ll be paying more for this update, those that bought recently (within grace period- usually a month or two) will get both at once price (discounted because of the recent sale?) Brilliant!


----------



## X-Bassist (Nov 28, 2018)

KMA said:


> ProQ3 looks just incredible, although I'm curious to see if it retains the low CPU impact of ProQ2.
> 
> Even in the short time that I've been using ProQ2, I'm astounded by the quality and functionality. It has rendered almost all of my other EQs obsolete.
> 
> I'm happy to see that there is a grace period for those of us who have just purchased ProQ2, like I did last week.



I still use my C and C2 depending on the situation. You can always use Q2 and just pull out Q3 when you need the dynamic eq or extra features, if CPU becomes an issue. But knowing them, it will also be streamlined.


----------



## Quasar (Nov 28, 2018)

I bought Pro-Q 2 in September, and now it's not good enough LOL.

Melda Productions has free updates, but whatever. I'll likely get it at whatever update price FF quotes me because of the dynamic feature, Assuming there are no unexpected glitches, that it works as advertised and it can duck frequencies across tracks (a la Trackspacer, on my wishlist too) then I will upgrade for sure.


----------



## MarcusD (Nov 28, 2018)

Wow Wa Wee Wa


----------



## revlam (Nov 28, 2018)

Finally! I hope it will not consume to much CPU, I'm using he Pro-Q 2 everywhere


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 28, 2018)

Puzzlefactory said:


> I guess it’s all subjective.
> 
> I’ve found FF’s upgrade prices very attractive.



agreed.

especially if you own multiple products.

i just bought Pro-R much cheaper than the BF price.

simply waiting until midnight...

somewhere.


----------



## R. Soul (Nov 29, 2018)

Dan Worral video is up.
£46 upgrade here. I might get it if I find it can replace Neutron.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 29, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> Dan Worral video is up.
> £46 upgrade here. I might get it if I find it can replace Neutron.




$68.02 here.

Easy upgrade.


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 29, 2018)

WOW!


----------



## utopia (Nov 29, 2018)

Free grace period upgrade for me


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 29, 2018)

utopia said:


> Free grace period upgrade for me



Whoo hoo!

I first heard Dan W. on Tokyo Dawn demo vids.

Smooth.


----------



## Henu (Nov 29, 2018)

€52,15 here. Not still sure when do I upgrade- I'm pretty sure this doesn't replace v2 by itself in a project where v2 was used, so I really want to find a suitable moment to upgrade.


----------



## gamma-ut (Nov 29, 2018)

IIRC, Fabfilter often does a Xmas sale mainly for bundles but which also includes a discount on upgrades.


----------



## R. Soul (Nov 29, 2018)

gamma-ut said:


> IIRC, Fabfilter often does a Xmas sale mainly for bundles but which also includes a discount on upgrades.


It's really not worth waiting for a sale on upgrades as they only provides an additional 5% discount on upgrades during a sale.


----------



## catsass (Nov 29, 2018)

It was a $62 upgrade for me. Insta-buy. I just high passed my breakfast.


----------



## storyteller (Nov 29, 2018)

Seems phenomenal. Just curious though... did I miss them talking about attack and release times for the dynamic eq? I didn’t see anything on it on first watch. That is interesting because I find I use F6 more than Neutron 2 Advanced eq for that simple purpose. Well, I also like the sound of F6 to Neutron’s eq as well.. but we will save that for another discussion...


----------



## gamma-ut (Nov 29, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> It's really not worth waiting for a sale on upgrades as they only provides an additional 5% discount on upgrades during a sale.



Is it just 5%? I don't know why, I thought it was more than that as looking back at my purchase history I did buy several upgrades in late December. Maybe I'm just tight.


----------



## KMA (Nov 29, 2018)

storyteller said:


> did I miss them talking about attack and release times for the dynamic eq?



I think I recall the video mentioning that attack and release are automatic.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Nov 29, 2018)

storyteller said:


> Seems phenomenal. Just curious though... did I miss them talking about attack and release times for the dynamic eq? I didn’t see anything on it on first watch. That is interesting because I find I use F6 more than Neutron 2 Advanced eq for that simple purpose. Well, I also like the sound of F6 to Neutron’s eq as well.. but we will save that for another discussion...




Just had a look in the manual and there’s nothing at all about attack and release...


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Nov 29, 2018)

Actually I just found this in the manual. 

“The dynamic behavior of Pro-Q 3 has been carefully tuned and is highly program dependent: attack, release and knee all depend on the processed audio, the frequency range of the EQ band and the current dynamic range. This results in very natural and smooth sounding compression and expansion, useful for a wide range of dynamic EQing applications.”

Not sure why they didn’t just include adjustable controls for it...?


----------



## Quasar (Nov 29, 2018)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Actually I just found this in the manual.
> 
> “The dynamic behavior of Pro-Q 3 has been carefully tuned and is highly program dependent: attack, release and knee all depend on the processed audio, the frequency range of the EQ band and the current dynamic range. This results in very natural and smooth sounding compression and expansion, useful for a wide range of dynamic EQing applications.”
> 
> Not sure why they didn’t just include adjustable controls for it...?


Because then it would be too much like am mb compressor?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 29, 2018)

$62 - no brainer. Great tool got a WHOLE lot better than $62.


----------



## tokatila (Nov 29, 2018)

Quasar said:


> Because then it would be too much like am mb compressor?





Fabfilter Forum said:


> For Pro-Q 3 our aim was to make it easy to add dynamic behavior to a band to be able to address say 90% of your dynamic EQing / multi-band compression needs.
> 
> If you need ultimate flexibility, for example external side chain triggering, triggering on a different frequency range, upward compression or downward expansion, or more control over attack, release, knee, etc, then Pro-MB would still be the weapon of choice.
> 
> ...



BS, they could have easily added (Or not?) a auto/manual mode. I suspect that the real reason is not to cannibalize sales of PRO-MB.


----------



## storyteller (Nov 29, 2018)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Actually I just found this in the manual.
> 
> “The dynamic behavior of Pro-Q 3 has been carefully tuned and is highly program dependent: attack, release and knee all depend on the processed audio, the frequency range of the EQ band and the current dynamic range. This results in very natural and smooth sounding compression and expansion, useful for a wide range of dynamic EQing applications.”
> 
> Not sure why they didn’t just include adjustable controls for it...?


It will be interesting how it works with side chaining. I've found a newfound joy using dynamic EQs for Kick and Bass side chaining instead of using a gate/compressor (which inevitably sounds like pumping). While I think keeping it simple is often a great approach, I'm not sure an automatic approach will work for this particular use case. It might be a shame since every other part of their EQ is superior to F6. I suppose this might be part of that 10% that falls outside of their "90% use case" needs...


----------



## Quasar (Nov 29, 2018)

tokatila said:


> BS, they could have easily added (Or not?) a auto/manual mode. I suspect that the real reason is not to cannibalize sales of PRO-MB.


That's exactly what I was trying to imply. If it's too much like an mb comp, then they potentially kill sales of that.

I guess I missed the grace period by 4 days... Not paying the 89.50 they want.


----------



## JT (Nov 29, 2018)

I've never had a dynamic eq, and am trying to understand what it does and how to use it. Do you setup your eq curve as normal, then add the threshold which kicks in to compress the signal further?


----------



## R. Soul (Nov 29, 2018)

gamma-ut said:


> Is it just 5%? I don't know why, I thought it was more than that as looking back at my purchase history I did buy several upgrades in late December. Maybe I'm just tight.


It is for me, but I have 6 or 7 Fabfilter plugins so maybe I've maxed out the discount. It might be more if you only have 1 or 2 plugins.


----------



## X-Bassist (Nov 29, 2018)

Henu said:


> €52,15 here. Not still sure when do I upgrade- I'm pretty sure this doesn't replace v2 by itself in a project where v2 was used, so I really want to find a suitable moment to upgrade.



With Fabfilter, even if you upgrade, you can still use the older versions you purchased. So it should still load Q2 as expected in older sessions (unless you remove the plugin yourself). Would be good to see the CPU usage difference. On dozens of channels it might be worth it to use Q2 if you don't need Q3 features.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Nov 29, 2018)

JT said:


> I've never had a dynamic eq, and am trying to understand what it does and how to use it. Do you setup your eq curve as normal, then add the threshold which kicks in to compress the signal further?



It’s very similar to a multi band compressor. Like if you have a horn line where one note has a frequency spike. You wouldn’t want to cut the frequency all the time because all the other notes would be affected by the cut. So you set the dynamic eq to do a cut when that frequency band hits a certain level (when the note creates the spike).


----------



## Henu (Nov 29, 2018)

True that, @X-Bassist! I just have a bad habit with OCD, so I want to remove old versions usually- but maybe I could live with this one. :D


----------



## X-Bassist (Nov 29, 2018)

JT said:


> I've never had a dynamic eq, and am trying to understand what it does and how to use it. Do you setup your eq curve as normal, then add the threshold which kicks in to compress the signal further?


 
Yes, the eq band will only kick in when that frequency crosses the threshold (a specific frequency compressor). Thus "dynamic"  So use Q3 without dynamic settings for general eq changes, and with for things that spike or vary greatly.


----------



## X-Bassist (Nov 29, 2018)

Henu said:


> True that, @X-Bassist! I just have a bad habit with OCD, so I want to remove old versions usually- but maybe I could live with this one. :D



I still use C and C-2, but I admit I do like L2 better than L1, but would still never remove an FF plug-in!  But I do clean out others from time to time.


----------



## BezO (Nov 29, 2018)

catsass said:


> Release date is November 29th


Was happy to get this email as I JUST purchased 2 on the 26th or 27th.



Land of Missing Parts said:


> It looks like with the added dynamic EQ and (what appears to be) masking function added in Pro-Q3, there's a good chance I can knock Izotope Neutron and Wavesfactory Trackspacer off my wish list.


I had already chose FabFilter over Izotope. This is an unexpected & welcomed surprise.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Nov 29, 2018)

$62 upgrade for me, and I didn't have to think about it very long. The additional slope/shape options for the dynamic EQ (and EQ bands in general) as compared to Neutron 2 are pretty exciting to me, as they seem to promise the ability to do some extremely surgical processing.


----------



## R. Soul (Nov 29, 2018)

Does Pro-Q3 really replace Neutron?
Say you have a kick on one channel and bass on the other. Can Pro-Q3 do the sidechain dynamic EQ like Neutron, so that the bass for example cuts 6 dB at 80 Hz when the kick hits?


----------



## WindcryMusic (Nov 29, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> Does Pro-Q3 really replace Neutron?
> Say you have a kick on one channel and bass on the other. Can Pro-Q3 do the sidechain dynamic EQ like Neutron, so that the bass for example cuts 6 dB at 80 Hz when the kick hits?



I just gave it a try, and unfortunately it doesn't appear there is any way to actually side-chain the input to the dynamics processing, or to do anything with the display of the other channels other than comparison and collision identification (oh, and EQ Match). So there's still a reason to have Neutron 2 for that. But there are other aspects in which Pro-Q3 will shine. For now I'll be glad I have both.


----------



## storyteller (Nov 29, 2018)

WindcryMusic said:


> I just gave it a try, and unfortunately it doesn't appear there is any way to actually side-chain the input to the dynamics processing, or to do anything with the display of the other channels other than comparison and collision identification (oh, and EQ Match). So there's still a reason to have Neutron 2 for that. But there are other aspects in which Pro-Q3 will shine. For now I'll be glad I have both.


Wait... the side chain doesn't trigger Dynamics at all?  Maybe I'm missing the intention with the side chain. Not sure why else it would be there. Guess I am going to have to download the demo and give it a go. Might be sticking with F6 (and Neutron 2 Adv to a lesser degree) after all for dynamic EQ side chaining.


----------



## tokatila (Nov 29, 2018)

storyteller said:


> Wait... the side chain doesn't trigger Dynamics at all?



Yeah, it's funny that I was 100% sure I'm going to upgrade instantly since Q2 is maybe my favorite plugin.

But...the 74,50 € for upgrade is actually pretty steep, when you get the feeling that the beneficial features have been left out for wrong reasons (from customer point of view).

I shall pass.


----------



## storyteller (Nov 29, 2018)

tokatila said:


> Yeah, it's funny that I was 100% sure I'm going to upgrade instantly since Q2 is maybe my favorite plugin.
> 
> But...the 74,50 € for upgrade is actually pretty steep, when you get the feeling that the beneficial features have been left out for wrong reasons (from customer point of view).
> 
> I shall pass.


Well, if true, I could certainly see it rendering Pro MB a bit less relevant (but still a great tool for its purpose). Maybe that's their intention - to keep their users evenly dependent on two separate products. I view them similar to Waves C4/C6 and F6. But maybe they don't see it that way. Or... who knows... maybe it is feature creep for ProQ 4 (e.g. attack/release/sidechain dynamics capabilities). Potentially a bit unfortunate for now even though it is a good update, just lacking compared to other products available.


----------



## Quasar (Nov 29, 2018)

tokatila said:


> Yeah, it's funny that I was 100% sure I'm going to upgrade instantly since Q2 is maybe my favorite plugin.
> 
> But...the 74,50 € for upgrade is actually pretty steep, when you get the feeling that the beneficial features have been left out for wrong reasons (from customer point of view).
> 
> I shall pass.


I agree. Fabfilter makes great plugins, and does soooo many things right. They have righteous CP, they always seem to be one step ahead of the crowd in terms of features, and the combination of function and easy-to-understand, idiot proof UIs (necessary for me) makes them popular and compelling for good reason.

But it's also clear that they (understandably, for those with capitalistic worldviews) are monetizing this popularity to the hilt, and the update price in my account not only feels excessive, but exploitive as well. IOW, I couldn't buy Q3 today without feeling like a bit of a sap.

Even their "generous" discount policy based on how many products you own is entirely about pulling people into their ecosphere to spend as much money as possible, and you only "save" money by guaranteeing that they make even more money from you than you are saving.

Pro-MB (which I don't own) is already almost exactly positioned between "multiband compressor" and "dynamic eq", and were the attack/release/knee of Q3 to be user adjustable you'd have a pretty solid (if incomplete because of the eq's more surgical capabilities) argument for redundancy... But I don't know anything about designing audio effects, so I don't know if this is merely a cynical marketing choice or not.

At any rate, I think FF should feel some pressure to make their update prices more reasonable.


----------



## mgpqa1 (Nov 29, 2018)

Just upgraded, but for some reason it keeps starting in "Evaluation" mode (even after restarting my DAW, as instructed). Anyone else?

Edit: never mind, it looks like the leading/trailing line breaks in the license that needs to be copied/pasted matter, after all. Good to go.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Nov 29, 2018)

storyteller said:


> Wait... the side chain doesn't trigger Dynamics at all?  Maybe I'm missing the intention with the side chain. Not sure why else it would be there. Guess I am going to have to download the demo and give it a go.



It doesn't do anything with the side chain at all from what I can see. Note that I'm using Logic, which I believe throws that side chain option onto every plugin, whether they use it or not. I'm not convinced that FabFilter intended to do anything with side chains in Pro-Q3. (But I agree that they should ... it would make the "second waveform" component 1000% more useful.)

If you download the demo and find anything different from what I've said, please do share. I'd love to learn that I am overlooking something cool.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Nov 29, 2018)

Production Expert weighs in:



Best,

Geoff


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 29, 2018)

Free grace period upgrade for me too!! I'm ecstatic about this. Also I may take back what I said previously, the upgrade prices I'm seeing here from others really don't sound bad at all.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 29, 2018)

I hate to say it but those on the fence.... This already industry leader just distanced itself from the competition (again). These filters are to die for - worth twice the asking price. Transparent doesn't begin to describe it...………..


----------



## ironbut (Nov 29, 2018)

Got it (just $53 for me)!
Awesome upgrade. I started with the first version back in 2012 and it just keeps getting better.

I don't really see a dynamic eq replacing a multiband compressor. Different beasts altogether.
Without attack, ratio and release, how can they compare?
I would never put a dynamic eq on a bus for glue, or try and add punch to a bass or kick or bring a vocal forward in the mix.
I could see a dynamic eq used in place of a de-esser but it would have to be pretty darn efficient.

Anywho, can't wait to spend a little more time with it.
After watching a couple of videos (while messing with an instance in Logic), I think I have a decent grasp of the new stuff.


----------



## artinro (Nov 29, 2018)

Anyone on here have both Pro-Q 2 (or 3) and also Vienna Suite? I do like the suite very much, but there seem to be some nice workflow advantages with the EQ in Pro-Q that have gotten me thinking. Would love to know if anyone has some thoughts on how they compare sonically.


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 29, 2018)

Don't forget it also includes analyzer mode to see all instances of audio across each instance of Pro -Q 3 . Basically like having Voxengo Span built into the eq with collision detection. Very Useful.


----------



## Solarsentinel (Nov 30, 2018)

Hi! If anyone wants to have a 10% discount code for this EQ, send me your email by pm and it's yours


----------



## BezO (Nov 30, 2018)

Solarsentinel said:


> Hi! If anyone wants to have a 10% discount code for this EQ, send me your email by pm and it's yours


A policy I wish I knew about before buying the FX bundle.


----------



## Living Fossil (Nov 30, 2018)

Rob Elliott said:


> Transparent doesn't begin to describe it...………..



Rob, i'm not sure what you mean with this sentence.


----------



## Henu (Nov 30, 2018)

I'm sure he means that the sound is _so_ transparent that even the word "transparent" doesn't do enough justice to describe it.


----------



## Andrajas (Nov 30, 2018)

just bought the Mastering Bundle. Since I had used PRO Q2 during my test period in some projects, I asked if I could get a license for PRO Q 2 as well so I can return to those projects and have my settings intact. They responded just a few minutes later with a license for PRO Q 2 as well, damn I love this company!


----------



## Living Fossil (Nov 30, 2018)

Henu said:


> I'm sure he means that the sound is _so_ transparent that even the word "transparent" doesn't do enough justice to describe it.



That's what i thought too, however, in such a case i miss some empirical explanation or some kind of measurable evidence... As an isolated statement it's rather pointing towards GUI-induced autosuggestion... 
(p.s. i'm sure it's a great EQ and i'm on the fence to get in (it would replace Neutron 2's EQ), ... just looking for more empirical aspects)


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 30, 2018)

Living Fossil said:


> Rob, i'm not sure what you mean with this sentence.


For me transparence means void of undue 'color' as a result of adding or cutting certain freqs. It is one of the reasons why I also primarily use their verb (FFR) - doesn't leave a excessive sonic 'footprint'. For eq's and verbs I do not want to be drawn to their impact (unless on purpose for fx). I know that is not very empirical - but often with music / production - at the end of the day it's what sounds 'best'. Hope that explains it.


----------



## KMA (Dec 1, 2018)

I had some concerns about the overlap with Pro-MB as well, given than I just purchased Pro-MB a couple of months ago. I emailed FF about this and they responded that Pro-MB offers much more advanced dynamics settings than Pro-Q3 (attack, release, SC). And I can always sell Pro-MB if I like.

Still, I have to say that both Pro-Q3 and Pro-MB are insanely good. I've never come across an EQ with the functionality and transparency of Pro-Q3. And Pro-MB easily outperforms my other multiband compressors.

I was thinking that the only thing I'd add to Pro-MB would be some kind of "drive/character" feature, but having just bought Saturn (which is killer), I can see why that functionality is not there.


----------



## gussunkri (Dec 1, 2018)

TDR Nova vs Fabfilter Pro-Q3 deathmatch. Who wins? Why?


----------



## Fleer (Dec 1, 2018)

Another great review:


----------



## Solarsentinel (Dec 2, 2018)

Excellent video!
If anyone want a 10% discount code contact me via pm. It's a code for new customer only


----------



## Simon Ravn (Dec 2, 2018)

Nobrainer upgrade from Q2 for me (42 Euros). Also got big discounts on some of their other plugins I didn't own, which I got as well, like Saturn, Timeless and Twin 2.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 2, 2018)

X-Bassist said:


> I still use C and C-2, but I admit I do like L2 better than L1, but would still never remove an FF plug-in!  But I do clean out others from time to time.



L2 is on my list as well.

$138.27 for Q3 and L2 - upgrade offer.

Need to investigate L2 as i like L1 a lot.


----------



## ironbut (Dec 2, 2018)

I agree. 
The upgrade to L2 is excellent.
I also love the upgrade to C2.

I couldn't believe it when I looked at the original C1 invoice and it was dated 2007!
I don't dare to listen to the destruction and terrible compression choices I must've made the first 5 or 6 years I used it!


----------



## Fleer (Dec 2, 2018)

This Pro-Q3 is like Ali Baba’s trove. So many options, so musical, so transparent. And that gorgeous GUI. There’s a reason why FabFilter rules the plugin world. As for me, I could live with FabFilter, Slate and Zynaptiq. If I had to.


----------



## R. Soul (Dec 17, 2018)

Fabfilter have 25% off til 1. January.

Funny, now my upgrade is £35 I'm strongly considering it, where when it was £46 I wasn't.


----------



## Fleer (Dec 17, 2018)

And that Essentials Bundle (Pro-Q3, Pro-C2 and Pro-R) is looking ever so alluring.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 17, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> Fabfilter have 25% off til 1. January.
> 
> Funny, now my upgrade is £35 I'm strongly considering it, where when it was £46 I wasn't.



thanks for the reminder!

here are my account offers.

FabFilter Pro-L 2 - $56.71
FabFilter Pro-Q 3 - $46.99

silly not to at those prices.

BOUGHT!


----------



## X-Bassist (Dec 17, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> Fabfilter have 25% off til 1. January.
> 
> Funny, now my upgrade is £35 I'm strongly considering it, where when it was £46 I wasn't.



Cool, thanks! I’ve been loving the demo while hoping for a holiday discount on the upgrade. Considering it’s already being used all over the film I’m working on (the dynamic control is a huge help) I’m glad it’s the holidays! Merry Christmas.


----------



## Henu (Dec 18, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> Fabfilter have 25% off til 1. January.
> 
> Funny, now my upgrade is £35 I'm strongly considering it, where when it was £46 I wasn't.



Tell me about it: Original upgrade price of €52,15 went down to €42 and suddenly I'm all nuts for it. :D


----------



## ironbut (Dec 18, 2018)

Yup, I was just thinking the same thing!
What a good little consumer my parents raised!


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Dec 18, 2018)

I'm also more tempted now that my upgrade price is $46.99. Still, it's been out a while now and it would be nice to hear how people are getting along with it?

I should add that I already own Pro-MB, so my dynamic EQ'ing needs are (probably) taken care of. So the question is: are the other new features "worth it"? Soundwise I'm already very happy with Pro-Q2, but if any of the new features are game changing in an efficiency-of-workflow kind of way, I'm definitely upgrading.


----------



## Rapollo (Dec 18, 2018)

Rasmus Hartvig said:


> I'm also more tempted now that my upgrade price is $46.99. Still, it's been out a while now and it would be nice to hear how people are getting along with it?
> 
> I should add that I already own Pro-MB, so my dynamic EQ'ing needs are (probably) taken care of. So the question is: are the other new features "worth it"? Soundwise I'm already very happy with Pro-Q2, but if any of the new features are game changing in an efficiency-of-workflow kind of way, I'm definitely upgrading.



I actually love the way they've done it, the dynamic feature feels hugely different to me than Pro-MB and regardless if everyone saying they've just done it so Pro-MB isn't redundant is be true or not - I actually can't imagine it being done any better. It's no frills, easy to use, isn't there unless called for and does its job just for dynamic attenuation on signals passing over the threshold. Now I only need Pro-Q3 as opposed to both Pro-Q 2 and Pro-MB on my bass! Same goes for things like acoustic guitars.

That, plus being able to see my kick spectrum whilst filtering my bass was worth the price alone for me since I do that in almost all my music in some way. It all depends what you work with IMO which dictates whether it's worth it or not for you.

Oh, and all my mixbus processing can be done in one instance as opposed to two because M/S is per band now.


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Dec 18, 2018)

Thanks! Sounds like a winner to me. Will definitely be upgrading now.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Dec 19, 2018)

Bought this a few weeks back after it came out and it's all over all of my stuff now! Without over exaggerating it's literally changed my mixes!


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 19, 2018)

Been demoing and also checking out neutron. I must say the fab filter gui’s are flat out gorgeous. Pricey though. Pro-mb, Saturn and pro-q3 are all on my watch list now.


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 21, 2018)

Dewdman42 said:


> Been demoing and also checking out neutron. I must say the fab filter gui’s are flat out gorgeous. Pricey though. Pro-mb, Saturn and pro-q3 are all on my watch list now.



Pro-Q's masking is so nice! They're going on the right direction with cross-instance communication. There's a whole ecosystem they are on the verge of creating wise implications are incredible


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 21, 2018)

5 years from now, all eq's will probably be dynamic. It's definitely a "thing"!


----------



## Fleer (Jan 22, 2019)

Good review: http://soundbytesmag.net/review-pro-q-3-from-fab-filter/


----------



## R. Soul (Feb 21, 2019)

It's here... An update with sidechain triggering has been released.
I haven't had a chance to try it yet unfortunately.


----------



## elpedro (Feb 21, 2019)

jamwerks said:


> 5 years from now, all eq's will probably be dynamic. It's definitely a "thing"!


Looks like the line between multiband compression and EQ is blurring, it’s good to see plugins becoming more than just emulations of outboard gear.


----------



## nordicguy (Feb 21, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> Been demoing and also checking out neutron. I must say the fab filter gui’s are flat out gorgeous. Pricey though. Pro-mb, Saturn and pro-q3 are all on my watch list now.


I think you could add this one to the list: <https://www.dmgaudio.com/products_multiplicity.php>.
Its called Multiplicity, from DMG Audio.


----------

